# What kind of person is well suited to FT career in rideshare driving?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

If someone, anyone asked me if they should drive for Uber as a career, I would tell them without hesitation, that if they want to spend their time on the road, they should get a CDL and make more money driving trucks. 

Is there a case to be made for driving rideshare full time as a career? Is there some kind of person that this job is well suited to?

IMO, the only people who "should" be driving Uber (who aren't doing themselves a disservice):


*Unemployed, doing it to keep afloat or get back on their feet. Owns car so can take advantage of mileage deduction
*Student- Actually not a bad job for an older student who has experience driving and whose insurance rates aren't already through the roof. Must also know how to work on cars. 
*Retired- Extra income while drawing from Social Security. Already has health/retirement benefits.
*Entrepreneur- Uses it for extra cash or to expand their client base (real estate, etc) 
*Immigrant- Unable to get certification in trades or CDL, or perhaps their communication skills not good enough to make it in other fields.

Is there anyone here who doesn't fit in the above categories? Are there any legitimate cases for driving Uber beyond the above? Like I said, anyone who is willing and able to drive would make twice as much with a CDL.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Is there a case to be made for driving rideshare full time as a career?


Being lazy & low-skilled is a good reason.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Being lazy & low-skilled is a good reason.


Actually for me the absence of a schedule is huge. 
I am retired an the ability to "work" at whim is the biggest attractor for me. 
Being older I love the ability to ‘call it a night’ whenever I want if I get tired or hungry. 
‘Waking up without an alarm clock is life changing. 
‘This probably puts me in many peoples definiyion of "lazy" but I enjoy it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think if you are on the autism spectrum gig driving is your best bet.

Truck driving could work but good luck passing an interview for a trucking company.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

I’m doing this full time because I sold a business about a year ago but still need to make some kind of money until I start another business. It’s great for this situation because I take time off to do projects that pop up. 
I guess I’m saying it’s good for someone that doesn’t want to tied down to a schedule. Other than that is sucks. 😂😂😂


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

OldBay said:


> If someone, anyone asked me if they should drive for Uber as a career, I would tell them without hesitation, that if they want to spend their time on the road, they should get a CDL and make more money driving trucks.
> 
> Is there a case to be made for driving rideshare full time as a career? Is there some kind of person that this job is well suited to?
> 
> ...


Your's wrong about the immigrant part. The immigrants get the truck driving CDL and jobs easily.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Like I said, anyone who is willing and able to drive would make twice as much with a CDL.


True but I have another job, so I'm not available full time. Also I don't like to drive large vehicles. And I actually enjoy Uber. Yes, sick, I know.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

What happens one day . That you buy a black car and do that. Get your own pax. But you made an investment in yourself. Say a 50k car or truck. The tables turn some..


----------



## jjpappy (8 mo ago)

I do it part time. I retired in 2014 and was bored and like the extra money. It is to hard to make any real money. I live in Citrus county Florida and it seems like only drivers that live in large Cities make any decent money. I go to Tampa on Saturday and maybe Sunday. It was better before Uber quit paying for long trips and distance. It's really hard to make 70% anymore. I enter my miles and cost into a excel spread sheet when I get home and the numbers are not looking good. I am not excepting the trips that not worth the money. Back to your question, I couldn't do this for a living. I agree, if you like driving, find a good company to drive for. I am old, if I was young I be out there finding a career that I could excel in. If you like what you do schedules and hours never bothered me. There is alot of opportunities out there now.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Im a full time driver an have been for about 4 years now. I also have a small pest control op on the side. It works for me but jackass brandon is making it very difficult. I grossed 2200 this week between all my endeavors. My goal every week is 1500. I hit it 80% of the time. Will see if summer changes that.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Im a full time driver an have been for about 4 years now. I also have a small pest control op on the side. It works for me but jackass brandon is making it very difficult. I grossed 2200 this week between all my endeavors. My goal every week is 1500. I hit it 80% of the time. Will see if summer changes that.


These numbers are meaningless unless we know how many hours you put in.

Also, you're not getting health insurance, vacation, retirement and not listing TAXES.

Anyone with a brain will quickly learn that RS is only making Uber/Lyft money. All you get is the crumbs and then try to fool yourself into thinking you're making a living when the numbers clearly show that you are not.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

OldBay said:


> driving rideshare full time as a career?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It was never meant to be a Career job. It seems 1 or 2 % ? are make a living.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Been driving since 2015 went full-time in 2017 I live in a college town so it works for me. I'm 62 my first ss check starts in June.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

If I wanted to drive full time as an IC I would buy a used Sprinter van, sign on to a third party logistic company, and make big money hauling freight all over the country. No cdl required. My full time job is in shipping, I deal with these drivers all the time. They are mostly immigrants. Apparently, Americans are not willing or able to do this.

Uber is still viable as a side gig for a little extra money. That is what most drivers like myself do. When I worked in Chicago last summer I took a lot of Uber rides. All of the drivers scoffed at the notion of driving Uber full time. They were all side gig or older people supplementing their SS.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

White male democrats who dont qualify for welfare and whose parents own a cardboard home.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Reading through the responses, everyone who responded falls into the categories in my original post. Except someone identified "autism spectrum"; someone who can't work traditional jobs.

Most of the people who responded are entrepreneurs (own small business) and do Uber on the side. In second place are retirees.

Pre pandemic, there was a guy (forget name) who was driving 80 hours a week grossing 2k+ weekly, and abusing adderall. I guess that is another category of driver: Tweaker using rideshare as a "get rich quick" scheme by spending his entire life in the car until he dies or gets deactivated. Wish I could remember that guy's name.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Do you currently have a CDL? If so which class? Yes the pay will probably be a whole lot more but with additional requirements. For one it's not always easy to get hired with no experience due to insurance costs. Many truck jobs require you to stay away from home, load/unload freight, early 3AM start times, and require you to pass an exam/road test. So yes if your willing to take on the extra work load you should make a better salary than ride share but yet still there are driver's I see that posts regularly incomes double my salary.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Do you currently have a CDL? If so which class? Yes the pay will probably be a whole lot more but with additional requirements. For one it's not always easy to get hired with no experience due to insurance costs. Many truck jobs require you to stay away from home, load/unload freight, early 3AM start times, and require you to pass an exam/road test. So yes if your willing to take on the extra work load you should make a better salary than ride share but yet still there are driver's I see that posts regularly incomes double my salary.


Posted salaries are like eBay asking prices. Neither have much to do with reality.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Im a profesional gambler. If people meet me driving uber it's because i didnt do well at the tables last night , LOL.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Posted salaries are like eBay asking prices. Neither have much to do with reality.


I have my doubts about many of them but unless I can prove them false it's irrelevant. I do believe in some states driver's are easily able to obtain $1,500 to $2,000 per week under certain conditions. To reach their own.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OldBay said:


> If someone, anyone asked me if they should drive for Uber as a career, I would tell them without hesitation, that if they want to spend their time on the road, they should get a CDL and make more money driving trucks.
> 
> Is there a case to be made for driving rideshare full time as a career? Is there some kind of person that this job is well suited to?
> 
> ...





OldBay said:


> If someone, anyone asked me if they should drive for Uber as a career, I would tell them without hesitation, that if they want to spend their time on the road, they should get a CDL and make more money driving trucks.
> 
> Is there a case to be made for driving rideshare full time as a career? Is there some kind of person that this job is well suited to?
> 
> ...


Maybe when you are 55 and been self employed your whole life you have a good enough work ethic to bust your ass good and hard. Then if you are lucky enough to live near a large city that surges all the time. One could make more money that many others with good skilled blue collar jobs...


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

It is not difficult to make 2000 to 3000 a week here in vegas. I just dont work that hard anymore. I can put in modest hours and make 1200 to 1500 by working smart. When it starts to get hot im fine making 1000 a week with the knowledge that if i were to put down the hammer i could make pretty much whatever i needed. I dont work at night and i try to avoid the strip, too many morons.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> These numbers are meaningless unless we know how many hours you put in.
> 
> Also, you're not getting health insurance, vacation, retirement and not listing TAXES.
> 
> Anyone with a brain will quickly learn that RS is only making Uber/Lyft money. All you get is the crumbs and then try to fool yourself into thinking you're making a living when the numbers clearly show that you are not.


I drive btwn 40 to 50 hrs a week. Im a veteran so have VA health insurance. I realize I dont have traditional benefits and am ok with that. As far as taxes are concerned I typically pay 5k too 6k a year. Im doing ok as I have almost 200k in my bank accounts. It works for me.

Brandon is pushing me towards being a tax evasion terrorist though....


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I have my doubts about many of them but unless I can prove them false it's irrelevant. I do believe in some states driver's are easily able to obtain $1,500 to $2,000 per week under certain conditions. To reach their own.


Let’s be generous and assume an average standard .50¢/minute rides. That includes dead time. Some will pay more, some less. 
That means $2000 takes 4000 minutes. That means you could make $2000 in a 70 hour week if you never stopped rolling. Stacked rides for 70 hours.
How often does that happen?


----------



## NW OKC Man (Apr 13, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Being lazy & low-skilled is a good reason.


I did Uber part time for 7 years to supplement my full time day job. I must admit I enjoyed it but the pay sucked. Most rides netted me less than $10 and some even close to $5. Most people don't tip. I only drive now when there is a really good bonus for a limited number of rides. I now have many funny stories and a high mileage car. Uber has been reaching out, emails, texts, even tried to call me. They must be really desperate for drivers.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Alot of guys dont really get it. To do full time #1 proper market
#2 not uber x or xl. Higher platform.
It's the only way to not do 7 days pay taxes and turn a profit.


----------



## scarmac (Sep 4, 2018)

Ex cabbie wife and I prefer the freedom of working when we want and with her health 32 Brain operations never know when I will have to let her step down and I will step up then when she is better being able to reduce the time I need to put in I'm bipolar and the constant 40+ hour schedule is to much for me... We don't plan to get Rich (we could) but we have what we need thank God and our abilities that we can be productive members of society


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Someone who has no education, no skills, and can’t do simple math. There is no “career” doing rideshare. It’s a gig. A modern day day laborer.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Let’s be generous and assume an average standard .50¢/minute rides. That includes dead time. Some will pay more, some less.
> That means $2000 takes 4000 minutes. That means you could make $2000 in a 70 hour week if you never stopped rolling. Stacked rides for 70 hours.
> How often does that happen?


This is only possible if the market is not saturated and you aren't being throttled. Pre pandemic I worked in a throttled market, it wasn't as simple as turning on the app and driving for 12 hours. The trips weren't there.

Totally depends on driver supply and demand.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

business always seek to minimize cost, driver pay is a cost.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

OldBay said:


> If someone, anyone asked me if they should drive for Uber as a career, I would tell them without hesitation, that if they want to spend their time on the road, they should get a CDL and make more money driving trucks.
> 
> Is there a case to be made for driving rideshare full time as a career? Is there some kind of person that this job is well suited to?
> 
> ...


I do it as my sole source of income (not full-time, as in 40 hrs a week) for the flexibility. Breast cancer diagnosis and treatment since 2018 so I need to be able to go the doctor when necessary. Also, I love talking to people! If they don’t want to talk, that’s ok, but I’ve had some great conversations from my back seat!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I started doing gig work during the recession when the jobs in my former field (nonprofit) pay was cut and there were less opportunities. My first gig ws mystery shopping. Loved it but then it became saturated, so did delivery them R/S. 

The flexibility made me stay longer than I should have. Good memories, but thankful I returned to professional employment with full benefits. My future social security earnings took a hit for being self-employed for so long. But since it won’t be around by them or I’ll be dead, no worries.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

Seaside_Slider said:


> Someone who has no education, no skills, and can’t do simple math. There is no “career” doing rideshare. It’s a gig. A modern day day laborer.


I have a degree in natural resource management with an emphasis on incorporating traditional ecological knowledge into current policy and practices (education). I was a paralegal for 20+ years in criminal defense and domestic relations (skills) and a documented IQ of 146 which puts me in the 95th percentile of the adult American population (doing simple math).


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Amznwmn said:


> I have a degree in natural resource management with an emphasis on incorporating traditional ecological knowledge into current policy and practices (education). I was a paralegal for 20+ years in criminal defense and domestic relations (skills) and a documented IQ of 146 which puts me in the 95th percentile of the adult American population (doing simple math).


Might want to check your math.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Seaside_Slider said:


> Someone who has no education, no skills, and can’t do simple math. There is no “career” doing rideshare. It’s a gig. A modern day day laborer.


Seaside your talking from inexperience . Only uber x xls. Some of us have commercial insurance and have private passengers and dont drive for .74 cents or $1.16 a mile. We drive on platforms that pay more...
Have you ever grossed 3000+a week??


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> If someone, anyone asked me if they should drive for Uber as a career, I would tell them without hesitation, that if they want to spend their time on the road, they should get a CDL and make more money driving trucks.
> 
> Is there a case to be made for driving rideshare full time as a career? Is there some kind of person that this job is well suited to?
> 
> ...


You missed the guy that has a decent job and car and drives to supplement his income, 

When I was much younger I knew several guys that worked in a pizza shop. They worked hard, saved their money borrowed some money from the owner and opened their own restaurants

It seems to me that someone who drives for uber could get the necessary permits and insurance and build their own airport transportation business


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

oldfart said:


> You missed the guy that has a decent job and car and drives to supplement his income,
> 
> When I was much younger I knew several guys that worked in a pizza shop. They worked hard, saved their money borrowed some money from the owner and opened their own restaurants
> 
> It seems to me that someone who drives for uber could get the necessary permits and insurance and build their own airport transportation business


Except, the question was about FT driving. Not "has another job and works on the side".


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

I have 1 lung and COPD so I can't do a job where I can't work if I get a flare-up. Also I get SS which isn't enough to live on.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Except, the question was about FT driving. Not "has another job and works on the side".


You missed the second part of my post. a guy thats using Uber as a springboard to his own business

the op gave us examples of drivers that have businesses, and students ..that do uber on the side, No reason why a person cant have two jobs. Firemen for example work 24 hours on and 48 hours off. Those 48 hours off give a guy plenty of time for another full time job 

And then there are those drivers that have a partner with a job


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Let’s be generous and assume an average standard .50¢/minute rides. That includes dead time. Some will pay more, some less.
> That means $2000 takes 4000 minutes. That means you could make $2000 in a 70 hour week if you never stopped rolling. Stacked rides for 70 hours.
> How often does that happen?


Ok now let's also assume theres $500 in
weekly quests and 1/2 the rides are surges
3000 doesnt sound out of the question at all does is?


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

OldBay said:


> If someone, anyone asked me if they should drive for Uber as a career, I would tell them without hesitation, that if they want to spend their time on the road, they should get a CDL and make more money driving trucks.
> 
> Is there a case to be made for driving rideshare full time as a career? Is there some kind of person that this job is well suited to?
> 
> ...


Getting a CDL is easy enough, I have one. It’s only for 15 passenger vans, but to upgrade it wouldn’t be hard, plus a couple of months in truck driving school. But that’s not a lifestyle for everyone. I know I could make twice as much or more, but I want no part of that. Being away for weeks at a time. I do well enough with Uber, make my own hours, shut the app off whenever I want to. This job is by far the easiest job I’ve ever had. It works for me. Could the pay be better, of course. But all the complaining here is useless. Want to complain, great. But go to the source. Go to their Twitter page.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> What happens one day . That you buy a black car and do that. Get your own pax. But you made an investment in yourself. Say a 50k car or truck. The tables turn some..


My brother did just this. He’s been in ground transportation for 25 years. He poached passengers from the company he worked for, plus some Uber black passengers. If you’re just about making as much money as possible this is the way to go. But there’s drawbacks. You need to be available to your passengers whenever they need transportation. Just this morning he didn’t want to get up, but his regular passenger needed an early morning pickup to get to the airport. You do lose some freedom. You have to be extremely flexible if you want to keep those passengers.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Need great insurance


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> Need great insurance


He has commercial insurance. That’s what you need in any market, plus limo plates in our market. It’s not cheap, $7500 a year. But Uber black trips pay much more, as do his private clients.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

OldBay said:


> Might want to check your math.


😳 I stand corrected, according to an array of different website percentile calculators. They all showed an average of the 99.6th percentile. Oops. My bad. And I really do hate math.

But it doesn’t change the point I was trying to make in the there are always exceptions when someone so broadly generalizes.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Amznwmn said:


> 😳 I stand corrected, according to an array of different website percentile calculators. They all showed an average of the 99.6th percentile. Oops. My bad. And I really do hate math.
> 
> But it doesn’t change the point I was trying to make in the there are always exceptions when someone so broadly generalizes.


In my original post I asked, "Is there anyone here who doesn't fit in the above categories? Are there any legitimate cases for driving Uber beyond the above?"

The generalizations were true, but of course there are exceptions. Which is why I asked.

I don't believe you have a 146 IQ. If you had taken Stanford Binet or Welscher, you would have been in all the gifted classes from an early age and would know how many standard deviations a 146 is (three), and what percentile that is. So apparently you got your number as an adult.

There is no reason for adults to have a psychologist administer IQ tests. (Unless maybe applying for detective program in PD.) Online tests are bullshit and can be studied for.


----------



## Amznwmn (Jan 24, 2020)

OldBay said:


> In my original post I asked, "Is there anyone here who doesn't fit in the above categories? Are there any legitimate cases for driving Uber beyond the above?"
> 
> The generalizations were true, but of course there are exceptions. Which is why I asked.
> 
> ...


OldBay, whether you believe me or not isn’t my problem.

However, when you state, “There is no reason for adults to have a psychologist administer IQ tests”, you’re talking out your ass and, as much as I don’t want to create animosity on here, I might suggest that you do a bit more research before making such statements of which you know nothing about.

For instance, it’s a common practice for an adult to be given a neuropsychological examination when going through, say, a vocation rehabilitation program. IQ tests are routinely given as part of a neuropsych exam, along with a number of other psychological tests.

Another example is when an adult is tested by a psychologist, again using a neuropsychological examination, for ADD/ADHD, as a _clinical diagnosis_ is dependent upon the results of those IQ tests given.

As to whether my “95th percentile”was correct or not, my IQ, nor it’s percentile or deviation are topics that I dwell on, nor have any of them come up in conversations that I’ve had since learning of my IQ in 2000.

And, BTW, I wasn’t responding to _your_ original post; I was responding to the post made by Seaside_Slider.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ok now let's also assume theres $500 in
> weekly quests and 1/2 the rides are surges
> 3000 doesnt sound out of the question at all does is?
> View attachment 661664


Ooh, nice photoshop


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Ooh, nice photoshop


I just got done w my first 2 trips of the day
Sorry dont have time to chat 😉


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Ooh, nice photoshop


Now its quitting time here my weekly activity so far









I hope you realize how important I think your opinion is to be putting in all this work just for you
Let me guess you live in texas,arizona or florida


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Actually for me the absence of a schedule is huge.
> I am retired an the ability to "work" at whim is the biggest attractor for me.
> Being older I love the ability to ‘call it a night’ whenever I want if I get tired or hungry.
> ‘Waking up without an alarm clock is life changing.
> ‘This probably puts me in many peoples definiyion of "lazy" but I enjoy it.


I'm 77. I retired at 73. Retired IT manager. Over 30 years in that job.
Just tired of keeping up with technology. 
So ride share is easy, usually pleasant, and makes some money. AND ADICTIVE.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Let’s be generous and assume an average standard .50¢/minute rides. That includes dead time. Some will pay more, some less.
> That means $2000 takes 4000 minutes. That means you could make $2000 in a 70 hour week if you never stopped rolling. Stacked rides for 70 hours.
> How often does that happen?


I get your point but tell that to the hundreds of drivers who post screenshots and claim to work in high surge areas at the right place and right time. Many of the ones telling the truth have no problem doing 12 hour days 5-6 days a week. Quite sure Uber/Lyft has an unlimited supply of drivers living out of their car because I see it every day.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I get your point but tell that to the hundreds of drivers who post screenshots and claim to work in high surge areas at the right place and right time. Many of the ones telling the truth have no problem doing 12 hour days 5-6 days a week. Quite sure Uber/Lyft has an unlimited supply of drivers living out of their car because I see it every day.


If i was an anarchist, i would photoshop my earnings and post online.

People dont give away their secret fishing spot. I think at least half the braggarts are posting photoshopped earnings for markets they no longer drive. It makes other people feel inferior, AND it makes problem worse by saturating the market.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I get your point but tell that to the hundreds of drivers who post screenshots and claim to work in high surge areas at the right place and right time. Many of the ones telling the truth have no problem doing 12 hour days 5-6 days a week. Quite sure Uber/Lyft has an unlimited supply of drivers living out of their car because I see it every day.


Unlimited Photoshop?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

OldBay said:


> If i was an anarchist, i would photoshop my earnings and post online.
> 
> People dont give away their secret fishing spot. I think at least half the braggarts are posting photoshopped earnings for markets they no longer drive. It makes other people feel inferior, AND it makes problem worse by saturating the market.


I totally agree but there is a fair share of driver's who literally spend more time in their vehicles than their homes. What good is $1,500 when it requires you to work 12 hour days / 7 days a week? I could work 2 full time fast food jobs plus overtime and bragg about my weekly gross earnings leaving out total hours worked. Either way it's misleading to newbie driver's and makes the system worse.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I totally agree but there is a fair share of driver's who literally spend more time in their vehicles than their homes. What good is $1,500 when it requires you to work 12 hour days / 7 days a week? I could work 2 full time fast food jobs plus overtime and bragg about my weekly gross earnings leaving out total hours worked. Either way it's misleading to newbie driver's and makes the system worse.


Agree.

I'm back at this part time and I'm reminded just how much work it is. I will typically drive a "shift" of 4-5 hours. I used to do that twice a day, but now just once.

Staying seated that long, on alert the whole time without any real breaks, is not healthy work. An 8 hour day (2x4) is pretty taxing. 12 Hours is a grind. I've done a few of those. Couldnt do many of them in a month. Its not that I "can't" its just that I realize the affect it has on my wellbeing and "won't".


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> I'm 77. I retired at 73. Retired IT manager. Over 30 years in that job.
> Just tired of keeping up with technology.
> So ride share is easy, usually pleasant, and makes some money. AND ADICTIVE.


Me 2....its addictive...I'm 72, have a part time business, draw SS, but I still want to drive....


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

I think I'll try the Door Dash at lunch time...
(No pax to throw up in my car) I stay in town, and maybe only have to go to businesses...


----------



## Rideswithbrian (9 mo ago)

Retired, been doing it for 6 years part time. Drive black buick enclave. NEVER DO CHEAP LEVEL RIDES. ONLY PREMIUM. Work from my lazy-boy chair at home. UBER = XL& COMFORT only .... never any deliveries and never any late night. LYFT = LUV, XL,
BLACK LUX, BLACK XL ....never any any deliveries. I work the streaks and surges. Nothing going on, my app is off or both on and take the first to cone up. Never ride around looking for rides ... make the trip and head back home ... 85% of the time I'll get supplemental rides ... when far enough out I'll use destination filter to get home. Print some contact cards for good customers to contact you. Never wait at the airport ... waste of time.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

NOXDriver said:


> These numbers are meaningless unless we know how many hours you put in.
> Also, you're not getting health insurance, vacation, retirement and not listing TAXES.
> 
> Anyone with a brain will quickly learn that RS is only making Uber/Lyft money. All you get is the crumbs and then try to fool yourself into thinking you're making a living when the numbers clearly show that you are not.





Amznwmn said:


> I have a degree in natural resource management with an emphasis on incorporating traditional ecological knowledge into current policy and practices (education). I was a paralegal for 20+ years in criminal defense and domestic relations (skills) and a documented IQ of 146 which puts me in the 95th percentile of the adult American population (doing simple math).



You’re great! Now how does someone with 2 degrees (late in life) and formerly had great ambitions, stop these patterns of driving, chasing surges, enjoying the somewhat seclusion from society and go back to a real job? I was using this to supplement income as started online business but due to this (driving) my self esteem and skills have gone down 😔. The business hasn’t gotten enough profits yet (cuz my drop in esteem mostly). I’m scared to say to others this is what I did….. I think I really messed up driving far too long.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ok now let's also assume theres $500 in
> weekly quests and 1/2 the rides are surges
> 3000 doesnt sound out of the question at all does is?
> View attachment 661664


Don't think we don't notice 4/25... slacking off again eh? 😉


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> These numbers are meaningless unless we know how many hours you put in.
> 
> Also, you're not getting health insurance, vacation, retirement and not listing TAXES.
> 
> Anyone with a brain will quickly learn that RS is only making Uber/Lyft money. All you get is the crumbs and then try to fool yourself into thinking you're making a living when the numbers clearly show that you are not.


The question was does anyone do rideshare as a career? 
Rideshare can be a stepping stone to building a real business. I would guess many small businessmen begin their careers without health insurance or a retirement plan and without paying taxes. 

I just read an article about a guy that owns 10 Mc Donald’s franchisees. He started with the company at age 15 flipping burgers. I doubt that he had health insurance and a retirement plan when he started

I knew the son of a guy that started his business with a wagon and a goat and a shovel. He dug gravel out of a local stream bed and sold it to his neighbors to use as side walks on their street. He grew that little business into a very large sand and gravel, concrete and asphalt company. He was the single largest landowner in Prince George’s County Maryland. 

My point is that with a little luck and a lot of hard work a guy could parlay his rideshare gig into a full blown limo company. Ie a career


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Let’s be generous and assume an average standard .50¢/minute rides. That includes dead time. Some will pay more, some less.
> That means $2000 takes 4000 minutes. That means you could make $2000 in a 70 hour week if you never stopped rolling. Stacked rides for 70 hours.
> How often does that happen?


There's also an issue of when and where you drive, particularly when.
Every area has a law of diminishing returns. There are the best hours of the week, typically Friday and Saturday bar close. perhaps event pickups and drop off times ... and then it goes down from there. I frequently do $1000 in 20 or 22 hours outside the summer months. If I want another $1000 then I have to start dipping into more marginal hours. In my area with nothing special going on it might take me another 35 hours to get that second $1000. What's left after that is the crappy mid morning/afternoon hours which might gross me $15 an hour. That pay gradient per hour is going to be different in different markets, in some smaller markets it might well be impossible to gross $2000 in a 100 hour week.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Don't think we don't notice 4/25... slacking off again eh? 😉


Well as we all know one of the nice things is you don’t have to do it if you don’t want to
if you must know I’ve had some bouts of explosive diarrhea and my dad had Covid…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Well as we all know one of the nice things is you don’t have to do it if you don’t want to
> if you must know I’ve had some bouts of explosive diarrhea and my dad had Covid…


Just poking fun at you a bit because you're a beast mode driver at 7 days per week. 😄


----------

